# أبلش



## atchan

ما هي معنى الكملة الملونه:

لا تبلشنا بعمرك
أبلشتني يا إبن الحلال


----------



## Noon9

البلشه يعني العله او البلوه

لا تبلشنا يعني لا تتعبنا او لا تبلينا


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أختي العزيزه


----------

